
Facebook down - uyoakaoma
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-down-not-working-app-website-broken-loading-problem-cache-refresh-a7907996.html
======
ColinWright
For anyone who cares, here is a list of posts with people saying "Facebook is
down":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080660)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080229)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080038)

